

Why the Leap is the best gesture control system we've ever tested - wavephorm
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/why-the-leap-is-the-best-gesture-control-system-weve-ever-tested/

======
pbreit
It is super cool technology that works much, much better than anything else
I've ever seen. Question is what will be the killer app? Will it come from
Leap or (more likely) a clever programmer hacking on the SDK? And will the
financial rewards flow to Leap?

------
alainbryden
I'm picturing a game like Rocksmith that doesn't require a real guitar anymore
because Leap can be used to track finger positioning over every fake fret and
string. (Although I would still consider this a step backwards from Rocksmith)

